
Y Combinator - pg
http://ycombinator.com
======
sama
"the rising star of venture capital" -unknown VC eating lunch on SHR

~~~
pg
Is there anywhere to eat on Sandhill Road?

~~~
dmon
sure

------
kleevr
sequential numbering I must be bored

~~~
sebg
Interesting - post 1 has comments. no more comments until post 15. which then
has the same conversation between pg and dnom as the first post. To top it
off, post 17 is the conversation in posts 1 and 15.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I think those 'items' are comments, not posts.

~~~
kleevr
items: comments || posts... they're also arranged in a hierarchy...

------
jacquesm
So, just to see how hard it is to make the longest span between article and
comment :)

Congratulations on your second birthday YC, and thanks to Paul Graham for
writing this forum. I had a really good look at the good a few days ago and I
was quite impressed with how elegant the whole thing is put together.

Lisp would not be my language of choice for a website like this, and yet,
after seeing how concise it was I'm tempted to play around with lisp in a web
environment.

